# Smoked Almonds



## burm1000 (Dec 9, 2021)

I always smoke some almonds thi time of year.  Today I did 12 pounds.   I do them 6 pounds at a time (3 pounds on top and bottom rack of Weber Smokey Mountain).   I use the pans with preformed holes in the bottom then place that in a regular aluminum foil pan.  The bottom pan catches the coating run off.   There are many recipes out there.   Find one you like and give it a try.   2 cups in a little bag make great give aways.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks like good snacks to me!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 9, 2021)

I have 10 pounds of almonds coming tomorrow and will be doing the same thing this weekend! Nice looking holiday gifts!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2021)

B1000, Good looking snack ,hopefully my name is on your "give away' list !


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Dec 10, 2021)

I do something similar.  Whenever I'm only using one rack on the WSM, I dump a few cups of Costco mixed nuts onto a perforated tray and put it on the bottom rack.   I mist them slightly with water--heard that makes the smoke flavor adhere better, though I've not tried it without the mist.   If I put the tray on the bottom rack, I'll put a foil tent over it to block drippings from whatever is on the top rack.  Two or three hours on the smoker is usually about right.

SinceI mist and I also fill the water pan when using the smoker, I found that the nuts finish with a moisture content that will allow for mold growth if I bag them immediately.  So my last step is to put the tray in an oven at 175 F for awhile to dry them out before I bag them up.    They're always a hit.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Look great burm1000!  The coloring is particularly attractive.  What coating recipe do you recommend???  Please share.    

My limited experience shows almonds are a tough nut to get smoke into without a coating (like water mist comments above.)  So if you can get some more good flavors into that coating in addition to the smoke I'm all for it.


----------



## burm1000 (Dec 11, 2021)

Sure.  I agree on the smoky flavor.  I just opened mine and could smell the smell smoky but the flavor is subtle at best.  I usually use hickory but have done cherry and apple.  

1lb almonds
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 TBS Kosher Salt
1/8 tsp white pepper (could be 1/3 tsp...can't read my writing)
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp smoked paprika 
1/2 TBS garlic powder
1/2 tsp ground cumin
Combine and set aside.
1 egg white
1tbs water
3 dashes Tobasco
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
Mix and add dry ingredients.  Coat almonds.  I think it makes too much and you have a lot of run off during the smoking process.  You have to  use a perforated pan or they get really sticky and don't finish well.  I put a short perforated pan in a taller regular aluminum pan and it works well.  

Option two

1 lb raw almonds
2 TBS melted butter
1/4 cup  maple syrup
While butter is melting combine dry ingredients in separate bowl.
1 TBSP Salt
1 tsp garlic powder or 1 tsp cinnamon (the cinnamon option is my personal favorite)
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
Add dry ingredients to butter/syrup and stir.  Coat almonds. I think it makes too much and you have a lot of run off during the smoking process.  You have to  use a perforated pan or they get really sticky and don't finish well.  I put a short perforated pan in a taller regular aluminum pan and it works well.

Both recipes.  Smoke at 250 for about 2 or 21/2 hours stirring every 30 minutes or so.  They are done when they start to get a crunchy bite.  Spread apart as many will stick together but once they cool and you separate they will be fine.  They are definitely better a few days after smoking them.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 11, 2021)

burm1000 said:


> I always smoke some almonds thi time of year.  Today I did 12 pounds.   I do them 6 pounds at a time (3 pounds on top and bottom rack of Weber Smokey Mountain).   I use the pans with preformed holes in the bottom then place that in a regular aluminum foil pan.  The bottom pan catches the coating run off.   There are many recipes out there.   Find one you like and give it a try.   2 cups in a little bag make great give aways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful looking nuts. Something I definitely have to try now.


----------

